# How do you coil wick this???



## andro (23/4/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10013593/2296300-nextgen-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer


----------



## TylerD (23/4/15)

Looks like a genesis type coiling method needed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/4/15)

Well, this looks weird.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (23/4/15)

Ok . With this atty where do u put the wick?


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/15)

Apparently it uses a technique called phantom wicking

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/4/15)

Here's another ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (23/4/15)

did anybody ever tried similar setup ? genesis or v2


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/15)

Andro basically it is a mesh build with the mesh being wrapped around the center post and then wrap your coil around the mesh and the holes in the bottom feed juice to the mesh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/4/15)

Also available here 

https://vapedeal.wordpress.com/tag/yeahsmo-nextgen-style-rta/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (23/4/15)

i actually never tried a mesh build. 
how is the flavour compared to kayfun etc?


----------



## capetocuba (23/4/15)

I had the RSST from sky blue a looong time ago. Flavour was good, but Atty leaked. Well maybe I didn't do it right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

